# Tripe



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have fed tripe on occassion when I could find it.

I am puting a large bulk order together for a couple of months for my Boxer girls and want to get a good supply of it. They haven't had any problems in the past with it but we were just testing the waters with it. Now I want to make sure I buy enough to last for the 2 months I plan on buying.

My girls eat twice per day and get about 1 pound of food each meal. They get Omega 3 and vitamin e in their morning meal and I just started giving them a 1/4 teaspoon of coconut oil in their evening meal. They have never refused anything to eat that's been offered. They devour everything like it's the best meal they ever ate even if it's the same things as yesterday. They love the different textures and tastes. I offer a good variety and plan on expanding with my bulk order.

So, how much tripe should I feed? How often should I feed tripe?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I feed tripe most days but only as part of the meal as I don't think my dog finds it as filling as other meat. I think it is one of those foods that you can feed as often as you like and if you miss the odd day or only want to feed it once a week then that is fine. Some raw feeders don't believe it's necessary for health but I believe if you have ready access to it, it is a worthy protein. 
One of NZ's strongest raw feeding vets thoroughly recommends it and calls it a 'super food' for dogs.
My dog absolutely loves it and luckily I can buy it fairly cheaply from a petfood supplier, free flow frozen in manageable chunks.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feed it everyday in the morning meal about 2tbs of it or like meatball size. They love it, I think it is a perfect food to add to their protien and like sozzle say's some feeders don't think its necessary. But I feel the more variety the better. I know some breeders that feed only tripe because they feel its a perfect food.:becky:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I feed tripe when I have it. My crew loves it. My girl will sing and dance for it.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

My pack eats about 40lbs all together a month and the last two months I ordered 15lbs of tripe so they get 2-3 meals a week of it. This month will be different and it's costing me more so probably only like once a week... I feel good with it being close to half the diet, personally/


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can get cow tripe and lamb tripe for a pretty good price. But I am going to just stick with the cow tripe with my first order. 

So, about 1-2 oz per day isn't over-doing it or under-doing it?

I can actually get everything for a pretty good price. My plan is to prepare each meal individually for each dog and have everything they need in one bag for each meal, so when I'm done I will have 120 different bags of food and only have to pull 4 out each day. I know it's going to take the hubby and I all day to divide everything up and bag it all but I think it will be much simpler in the long run and each meal will be inclusive of everything they will need. I've done my math and if I did it right then the total cost to feed both my girls will be about $200 for 2 months. That doesn't include the freebies I get off and on from family and friends.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I only feed tripe because I can get it very cheap from a slaughter place. I bring it home, cut some fat off of it, and cut it into manageable strips and chunks and they go into ziplock baggies which I do not label. 

Then, I pull random bags out of the freezer and defrost them. Sometimes, I come across one with tripe and I add it to their meals. Its pretty sporadic around here. I do not like to give them A LOT of tripe, just add it for variety.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

When i have it i feed it a couple of times as week, the boys love it!


----------



## kpreston8242 (Dec 14, 2012)

Those of you who do feed tripe, do you only feed the "green" tripe or do you feed the human-grade bleached tripe too? I would love to feed more tripe to my puppy but I don't really feel comfortable feeding the bleached tripe.

Also, how is canned tripe compared to non-canned? Is it cooked? 

Sorry if I hijacked the thread!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

kpreston8242 said:


> Those of you who do feed tripe, do you only feed the "green" tripe or do you feed the human-grade bleached tripe too? I would love to feed more tripe to my puppy but I don't really feel comfortable feeding the bleached tripe.
> 
> Also, how is canned tripe compared to non-canned? Is it cooked?
> 
> Sorry if I hijacked the thread!


Bleached tripe has no nutritional value so those of us that feed it feed green tripe. The canned dogs love but the best is fresh


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I buy ground tripe from Blue Ridge Beef. I don't have access to fresh tripe and am not sure I would get it even if I could. Mine like it but only get it sporadically. I am not convinced that it is the superfood some people consider it to be. Just my .02!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

kpreston8242 said:


> Those of you who do feed tripe, do you only feed the "green" tripe or do you feed the human-grade bleached tripe too? I would love to feed more tripe to my puppy but I don't really feel comfortable feeding the bleached tripe.
> 
> Also, how is canned tripe compared to non-canned? Is it cooked?
> 
> Sorry if I hijacked the thread!


Not the bleached stuff for human consumption as mentioned by whiteloo. Green tripe is the one you want, you will know it when you see it close up, very stinky and quite bizarre looking.
BTW I recently found a sizeable stone in my tripe when I was dividing it up with the 3 dogs I had, so glad one of them didn't crunch on that or worse swallow it!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Green tripe only, as others have said. Fresh is best. I pick up my tripe when its still warm and sometimes they don't get a chance to rinse It so there is still stuff in it like grass and corn!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Green tripe should be the cornerstone of raw feeding. It allows you to form a base with a perfect calcium and phosphorous ratio. The Omega 6 & 3 ratio is excellent at 2:1 roughly.

Unfortunately, for most people it expensive because you have to buy it chopped and packaged.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Only green tripe!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I feed green tripe several times per week-- I just believe it helps to balance out the meals...and my dog loves the stuff.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I also buy the ground tripe from blue ridge beef, dogs get it few times a week mixed in with the rest of the raw


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

I ordered 25lbs of green beef tripe for my first order. I think on my next order I will also order some lamb tripe. If I bring my own bucket to put the tripe in, which is so easy to find, I can get beef tripe for 79 cents per pound and the lamb tripe is 1.09 per pound. 

My order is in and will be ready next Friday.


----------



## kpreston8242 (Dec 14, 2012)

Which animals can you get tripe from? I'm kind of out of the loop on anatomy. I know cow and lamb, but I also know with deer you should throw the stomach away. Is it strictly grazing animals?


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my order in and have packaged everything up. I ended up with 5 different meals in 200 bags of individual meals (40 bags of each meal). That will last my girls 3 months at an approximate cost of $200. I am thrilled. Got the tripe and almost every meal has 1 1/2 to 2 oz of tripe. The girls still love it and usually gobble that up first. I have to figure out how to make my pics smaller as they are too big for this site. Once I do, I shall upload a couple.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

kpreston8242 said:


> Which animals can you get tripe from? I'm kind of out of the loop on anatomy. I know cow and lamb, but I also know with deer you should throw the stomach away. Is it strictly grazing animals?


You want to keep the stomachs of *ruminant* mammals-- animals with multi-chambered stomachs and that chew their cud-- these animals would include cattle, sheep, goats, and those in the camel family, such as llamas and alpacas. : )

Horses and deer are NOT ruminants. Nor are rodents, such as rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, I'm glad that people are talking about it because I had an observation.

I've been feeding Murph raw ground green tripe with each meal for a few weeks now. Not a lot of at each meal, I just add it as a "side" to his premade raw, so maybe a few tablespoons worth.

But I swear, his coat condition has really improved since being on it daily. It feels softer and looks shinier than normal.


----------



## April 2012 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've noticed since feeding it daily now that their farts stink like it. I have also noticed a little extra sheen in their coats too.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

April 2012 said:


> I've noticed since feeding it daily now that their farts stink like it. I have also noticed a little extra sheen in their coats too.


Oh, THAT'S what's giving them such bad farts, lol! It's a good thing I like candles and incense. I think I'll be lighting some every night now for sure.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I give a chunk most days to Stanley too and his coat some days seems very shiny and soft but I wasn't sure whether it was actually the eggs I give him also? could be a combination of things I suppose.
I think all dogs do stinky farts don't they?
It is only in enclosed spaces that I notice any bad smell bottom burps coming from Stanley, like in the car where we can't escape - phooeey!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I give a chunk most days to Stanley too and his coat some days seems very shiny and soft but I wasn't sure whether it was actually the eggs I give him also? could be a combination of things I suppose.
> I think all dogs do stinky farts don't they?
> It is only in enclosed spaces that I notice any bad smell bottom burps coming from Stanley, like in the car where we can't escape - phooeey!


LOL! Bottom burps. That's cute!


----------

